

Ukrainian Su-25 fighter detected in close approach to MH17 before crash - kushti
http://rt.com/news/174412-malaysia-plane-russia-ukraine/

======
dandelion_lover
Cannot say better than the first comment there: "USA was quick to judge
without showing their evidence, Russia shared their evidence but is not
accusing. Makes you wonder, hmmm... Where is the US proof, I'm sure many
americans would like to see it too.."

